# Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne



## AndreLinken (18. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne


----------



## SDChaos (18. Juli 2018)

Gott! Ich freue mich so wie ein Schnitzel auf den Film.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2018)

Dito. Der Film ist ein MUß.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2018)

Großartig.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch ausblenden, dass Freddy auch Josh in Until Dawn ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Juli 2018)

SDChaos schrieb:


> Gott! Ich freue mich so wie ein Schnitzel auf den Film.



Abwarten und Tee trinken 

Mal sehen wo die Reise am Ende hingeht. Eher ein Film um die Band abzufeiern, oder bekommt man  sogar noch einige Mythen und Legenden  rund um "QUEEN" aufgeklärt.

Wenn es richtig gut läuft, bekommt man ja evtl. noch einige unveröffentlichte alternative Originalspuren zu Gehör.

Edit : Trailer hat hanebüchenen Fehler


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Edit : Trailer hat hanebüchenen Fehler



Der da wäre?


Ich bin wirklich gespannt.
Brian May und Roger Taylor sind ja als Produzenten direkt involviert, wodurch ich schon hoffe, dass ein authentisches Bild der Band gezeichnet wird.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der da wäre?
> 
> 
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt.
> Brian May und Roger Taylor sind ja als Produzenten direkt involviert, wodurch ich schon hoffe, dass ein authentisches Bild der Band gezeichnet wird.


Also das ist ja dann auch kein objektiver Standpunkt. Ich glaube nicht, dass May oder Taylor grosses Interesse daran haben, auch nur einen kleinen Kratzer am Mythos "QUEEN" zu hinterlassen. Sie leben ja jetzt noch gut davon. Das Micheal-Jackson- oder Abba-Musical stellen die Schattenseiten ja auch nicht so in den Vordergrund 
Ich hoffe inständig, dass der Film authentisch wird und damit vielleicht auch aneckt.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2018)

Ich finde, der Typ sieht überhaupt nicht nach Freddie Mercury aus. Alleine sein Überbiß sorgt jedesmal, wenn er zu sehen ist, dafür, daß ich denke, das sei eine Parodie. Und dann noch diese total un-Freddie-haften Augen ...


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2018)

Was soll der Film denn auch für Kratzer hinterlassen? Jeder der sich ein wenig mit Queen und Freddie beschäftigt weiß eh das da nicht alles rosig zuging. Und wer auf die Idee kommt einen Freddie Mercury zu doubeln muss eh damit rechnen gewaltig auf die Klappe zu fallen. Na ich lasse mich überraschen.
Kann mir selbst aber auch vollkommen Schnuppe sein, was zählt ist auf dem Platz, also die Musik. Und da ich das Glück hatte die Band zumindest 1 mal (Hannover Niedersachsenhalle 1984) Live zu sehen kann bei mir den Mythos Queen/Freddie eh nichts zerstören.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde, der Typ sieht überhaupt nicht nach Freddie Mercury aus. Alleine sein Überbiß sorgt jedesmal, wenn er zu sehen ist, dafür, daß ich denke, das sei eine Parodie. Und dann noch diese total un-Freddie-haften Augen ...



Hast du dir mal Bilder von Freddie angeschaut?
Der hatte tatsächlich so einen Überbiss.
Ich finde Rami Malek trifft ihn erstaunlich gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal Bilder von Freddie angeschaut?
> Der hatte tatsächlich so einen Überbiss.


Und er hatte seinerzeit auch keinen Hehl daraus gemacht dass er für seine hervorstehenden Zähne leichte Scham empfand. Darum auch sein Schnauzer, der sollte vom "Makel" ein wenig ablenken.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und er hatte seinerzeit auch keinen Hehl daraus gemacht dass er für seine hervorstehenden Zähne leichte Scham empfand. Darum auch sein Schnauzer, der sollte vom "Makel" ein wenig ablenken.


Solche Idole gibts heute leider nicht mehr. Alle sehen ideal aus. In Castings wird mehr aufs äussere als auf was anderes geachtet und man verdient Millionen nur mit " gut dreinschauen"....
ich fange mich grad wieder an aufzuregen... Ruuuuuuhig.....gaaaanz ruuuuhig....ffffff


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal Bilder von Freddie angeschaut?
> Der hatte tatsächlich so einen Überbiss.
> Ich finde Rami Malek trifft ihn erstaunlich gut.


Sicher hatte Freddie einen Überbiß (den er sich auch nicht wegmachen ließ, weil er Angst hatte, das würde seine Stimme verändern) - aber so, wie "Freddie" im Trailer aussieht ... typische Gesichtszüge werden in Karikaturen ja gerne mal verfremdet oder übertrieben, aber selbst dabei kann man den Porträtierten macnhmal noch ernstnehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Malek's "Freddie" hingegen kann ich das nicht mehr. Also vom Aussehen her. Die Bewegungen die im Trailer vorkommen, sehen hingegen sehr authentisch aus - was aber eben nichts bringt, wenn er mit einer "Karnevalsüberbiß-Maske" da rumhampelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Solche Idole gibts heute leider nicht mehr. Alle sehen ideal aus. In Castings wird mehr aufs äussere als auf was anderes geachtet und man verdient Millionen nur mit " gut dreinschauen"....
> ich fange mich grad wieder an aufzuregen... Ruuuuuuhig.....gaaaanz ruuuuhig....ffffff


Pff... Alles dünnhäutige, oberflächliche Typen ohne Selbstwertgefühl. Ich hab mir in meinen wilden Jugendjahren beim Mountainbiken ein flaches Stück von einem oberen Schneidezahn abgebrochen. Zu flach als dass es aus Sicht meines Zahnarztes gelohnt hätte das Fehlstück "dranzukleben".
Ich lebe damit schon seit über 25 Jahren, und ganz ganz selten wurde ich darauf angesprochen. 

Über manche "Details" macht man sich heutzutage nach meinem Empfinden zuviel Gedanken.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der da wäre?
> .


Freddie wird beim we will rock you (Studio Sequenz ) mit Schnurrbart gezeigt. Den hatte er da noch nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Freddie wird beim we will rock you (Studio Sequenz ) mit Schnurrbart gezeigt. Den hatte er da noch nicht.



Stimmt.
Aber vielleicht hatte er ihn da nur für kurze Zeit und die Öffentlichkeit hat das damals nicht mitbekommen? 
Wenn das Einsetzen von Freddies Bartwuchs die einzige Ungereimtheit bleiben sollte, kann ich damit gut leben.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn das Einsetzen von Freddies Bartwuchs die einzige Ungereimtheit bleiben sollte, kann ich damit gut leben.



Es könnte ein Knackpunkt werden *wenn* man hier Hand an die chronologischen Abläufe legt.  Sprich, den Song einfach in die 80er  verortet 

Allerdings ist es auch möglich, dass man den Fans einfach absichtlich ein "conversation piece" geben wollte.


----------

